# 10W Welch Allyn Solarc lamp?



## Lexus (Oct 6, 2004)

I'm looking for a M10P001-1 lamp for my DragonHID, so I placed an order yesterday on their website. Unfortunately it looks like I won't get it very soon, this was their reply:

"Thank you for your internet order. Please note our leadtime is currently 14-16 weeks. If you still wish to place an order, please e-mail to [email protected] and advise your FAX number in your response."

Is there any other place where I can buy one? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/help.gif


----------



## nobbe (Oct 6, 2004)

Hi Lexus,

I´ve had a similar problem with WA some month ago - they sent me exactly the same email and I replied that the delivery time is not a problem and that I still wish to place an order. But ........ nothing has happened since then. It is now almoust 3,5 month and still nothing. Personally I believe that the email you and I received is their way of saying "hey we do not want to sell a single bulb ...... come back when you´ve grown up and place a 1k+ order ......" or something like that. 

If you like, I can check out the price for a spare bulb at FA&MI diving lights as my MULTISTAR HID12 uses the same WA bare bulb without reflector (or does the Dragon come with the reflector one ?? - could ask for this, too - just let me know)

-nobbe


----------



## Lexus (Oct 6, 2004)

The DragonHID came with the reflector one. I have the 13° version and would like to get the 6° one, here it is: http://www.walamp.com/lpd/webstore/detail.tpl?partnumber=M10P001-1
If you could ask for such a lamp that would be really nice. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thanks.gif


----------



## Sway (Oct 6, 2004)

Lexus,

www.brightguy.com has the M10N001-1 replacement lamp for $63.35 US link can you use this lamp in you Dragon? 

WA will not sale you just one lamp /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/frown.gif

Later
Sway


----------



## Lexus (Oct 6, 2004)

It does fit the Light Cannon but the DragonHID uses a different lamp and reflector.


----------



## Draco_Americanus (Oct 6, 2004)

http://www.trailtech.net/atv_light_parts_1.htm

or just www.trailtech.net 

tell them you whant a replacement part, a MR11 hid bulb as individual replacement parts are not listed on thier web site.
I bought mine from them and their prices and shipping where great. I had My lights with in a week.


----------



## Lexus (Oct 7, 2004)

I'll try that. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thanks.gif


----------



## Lexus (Oct 13, 2004)

Their MR11 HID bulbs are 13W not 10W. I ordered one but won't use it in my DragonHID as I don't want to blow it up. But I discovered a dive shop here in Munich which sells MR11 10W HID bulbs, I think I'll try one of those.


----------



## ufokillerz (Oct 13, 2004)

the mr11 hid bulbs are indeed 10w, you are looking for a 10w lamp, a 13watt part does not exist!!!. your dragonhid is basically a overdriven 10w.

i have confirmed with welch allyn, and 13watt parts dont exist, but modified ballasts can easily overdrive the lamps to 13watts was what welch allyn told me.


----------



## Draco_Americanus (Oct 14, 2004)

I belive trail tech takes the ballast wattage into acount as well(i.e total system draw=13 watts.) But if you read the lamp they sell, they are indeed 10 watt and even say they are made by welch allyn on the bulb(or atlest solarc if memory serves) there is no sutch beast as a 13 watt MR11 bulb


----------



## Lexus (Oct 14, 2004)

Ok, thanks guys. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## yellow (Oct 15, 2004)

*HID*

Crazy 
I m primarily form the biking section and every autumn/winter the same light discussion starts.

Interestingly (especialy here in Austria and Germany) folks do not realize, that there is only ONE manufacturer of "low power" HID lights (=Welch Allyn) and, right, there are 3 different lights, but all the same --> the 10 Watt pieces.
You all here would never believe what reactions to my infos come back ,
cuz several lights are listed with 13 Watt (trailtech) or even 18 Watt (Lupine), or all the other HID-bikelights, each clearly using the Welch Allyn technology. I also think nice makers count to total draw of the system into their Wattage-statement. The 10 W is the draw of the bulb itself, without the loss at the ballast.

Typing "these are all the same, buy the cheapest You can get" usually results in insults :-(
Maybe thinking if the light comes from enterprise "XY", there has to be "XY" stamped on the only suitable replacement


----------

